# 2015 Audi S3



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

Picked up the car last Thursday. Ordered back in June. Wasn't expecting the car to come in for another couple of weeks but was pleasantly surprised. Fully loaded sepang blue. 

I have no complaints about the car. I am enjoying every little detail. Not to mention the color being simply amazing. Pictures do not do it justice. More write-ups to come down the line as I'm still enjoying that honeymoon phase where I like to drive it all the time. 



























More pics coming soon!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome, looks amazing. Enjoy every mile!


----------



## JayBeeSki (Aug 2, 2001)

Very very nice, enjoy it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

ooh nice, and it looks fully loaded too.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Jb2db said:


> Picked up the car last Thursday. Ordered back in June. Wasn't expecting the car to come in for another couple of weeks but was pleasantly surprised. Fully loaded sepang blue.


Woohoo! Looks great. You have a clone of my car. Dealer said I am still 2 weeks out. Sooo hard to wait seeing them come in. Let us know how the adaptive cruise is working...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! I'm picking up the exact same car tomorrow! Mine was a few weeks early as well, can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! I still can't keep away from it. Whenever I go somewhere, I try my hardest to see if I can catch a glimpse of it. If I go out to eat, we're sitting outside so I can continue to be mesmerized by the color. Lol

Adaptive cruise control and lane assist work very well! I've never had a car with so much technology. I'm coming from a 2003 Wrx so it's nice to finally be in something so luxurious while still being plenty sporty. 

The car is very powerful, too! Have to keep my eye on the speedometer cause it'll do 80 mph like it's nothing. Feels so smooth and solid like I'm cruising at 50 mph and I'm about to break 100 mph. Haven't launched it as I'm waiting for the break in period to be over before I give that a shot. If you can't tell, I'm having a blast driving it around! 

Prestige Spectra Photosync tint coming soon!


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Congrats! I'm picking up the exact same car tomorrow! Mine was a few weeks early as well, can't wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually was monitoring your thread and planned out my ship date as well. Thought ours would be on the same ship. That is until my sales guy told me the car was at the dealership and sent a pic over. I was shocked! I thought it hadn't left the port of Emden yet. Lol


----------



## BLKGTIVR6 (Sep 28, 2000)

Oh, man! That's the exact color I want, too.


----------



## MO_VW (Oct 3, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats... also love the color... which SHADE OF GREY is that exactly?


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

Windows tinted!


----------



## xcellr8tion (Jun 4, 2008)

Jb2db said:


> Windows tinted!


Looking good! Lets see some more pics!


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Very very nice car!

Did the tint shop have any issues on doing the tints in the rear window? Did they remove the back seats at all?


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! They didn't have any issues with the rear window. That being said, I specifically searched around for a tint shop with lots of Audi experience. The didn't have to remove the seat which I'm very happy for. It looks really tight back there as is but they had no issues. He removed the third brake light with ease and tinted the whole window. The leds still shine through brightly as if there was no tint so there shouldn't be any visibility issues for drivers behind me. I had 35% tint all around with 75% in the windshield (for heat reduction). I did end up paying the premium for the Spectra Photosync tint and so far I'm very pleased.

More pics still coming soon. Waiting to get my good camera back from a friend. Just cell phone pics for now.


----------



## JPov (Jul 31, 2007)

Jb2db said:


> Thanks guys! They didn't have any issues with the rear window. That being said, I specifically searched around for a tint shop with lots of Audi experience. The didn't have to remove the seat which I'm very happy for. It looks really tight back there as is but they had no issues. He removed the third brake light with ease and tinted the whole window. The leds still shine through brightly as if there was no tint so there shouldn't be any visibility issues for drivers behind me. I had 35% tint all around with 75% in the windshield (for heat reduction). I did end up paying the premium for the Spectra Photosync tint and so far I'm very pleased.
> 
> More pics still coming soon. Waiting to get my good camera back from a friend. Just cell phone pics for now.


Will the front window defroster have any impact on the tint? I have always wanted to get the front window tinted, but didn't know about the hot air blowing directly on it.


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

Absolutely not...trust me the sunlight radiating off the dash and through the glass is hotter than the defroster will ever get. Don't believe me just leave your car parked in Florida sunlight all afternoon and then hold your hand up to the windshield that is not tinted


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

Jb2db said:


> Windows tinted!


Hot damn that is a sexy car! Exactly the color and package combo I'm considering.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Jb2db said:


> Thanks guys! They didn't have any issues with the rear window. That being said, I specifically searched around for a tint shop with lots of Audi experience. The didn't have to remove the seat which I'm very happy for. It looks really tight back there as is but they had no issues. He removed the third brake light with ease and tinted the whole window. The leds still shine through brightly as if there was no tint so there shouldn't be any visibility issues for drivers behind me. I had 35% tint all around with 75% in the windshield (for heat reduction). I did end up paying the premium for the Spectra Photosync tint and so far I'm very pleased.
> 
> More pics still coming soon. Waiting to get my good camera back from a friend. Just cell phone pics for now.


Glad to hear your pleased with the tint shop and the job they did. I don't know how I feel about the removal of the back seats. I tried to simply clean my rear window and it was a PITA and got me thinking that I would rather they removed the back seats to do the rear tints then have their knees dig into the seats for long periods of time and leave stretch marks everywhere.


----------



## Disarm99 (Jan 2, 2010)

Remove the seats yourself and take it in.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

KingoftheWok said:


> Glad to hear your pleased with the tint shop and the job they did. I don't know how I feel about the removal of the back seats. I tried to simply clean my rear window and it was a PITA and got me thinking that I would rather they removed the back seats to do the rear tints then have their knees dig into the seats for long periods of time and leave stretch marks everywhere.


Thankfully, they didn't stretch the leather at all. The rear seats still look untouched. I guess it'll all depend on installer experience (and weight). One of the guys was pretty big but he sat on a stool and did the door windows. Had a slimmer installer handle the windshield and rear window.


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

I love how the color has so many different personalities depending on the lighting. Some pictures look like the color was enhanced with Photoshop or something but it's definitely not. lol Just simple Galaxy S4 pictures.


----------

